
GoDaddy Makes .CO the Default for New Domain Names - domino
http://mashable.com/2010/11/13/godaddy-co/
======
jim_h
What GoDaddy is doing is very misleading on their main page by defaulting .co.
If you weren't paying too much attention, you'd think it was .com instead of
.co.

I don't know if they make it more clear during the purchasing process that
you're really getting a .co domain from Republic of Colombia.

